# Tougher Enforcement of Ohio River No-Wake Rule



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR and the Kentucky Department of Fish & Wildlife will hold a press conference at 11 a.m. on Friday, May 23 to announce tougher enforcement of existing idle speed zone regulations along a 1.75-mile stretch of the Ohio River between the Daniel Carter Beard Bridge and Brent Spence Bridge, linking Ohio and Kentucky. 5/22/08 

More...


----------

